# Things you don't see everyday.



## Pappy (Nov 22, 2014)

Bigfoots and Pay Phones:


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 25, 2014)

HAHA! I'd like to see this guy's driver's licence photo!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## jujube (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow, there are some things I'm glad I DON'T see every day......   

A woman took her elderly father to the mall and they were having lunch in the food court.  At the next table sat a young man with spiked multi-color hair and abundant colorful tattoos.  The elderly man was staring intently at the young man. 

 "What the f**k you looking at, Grandpa?" snarled the punk.  

"Waaal," drawled the old man, "about 20 years ago I got drunk and had sex with a peacock.  I was just wonderin' if you was my son."


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 26, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> View attachment 11439



Thank God we don't see this everyday!  Probably wonders why he can't get a decent job?  What will these people look like when they're our age?????


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 28, 2014)

View attachment 11471


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Mrs. Humpty Dumpty?


----------



## jujube (Nov 28, 2014)

View attachment 11473

I came out of Kohl's in Lancaster, PA and there was a buggy tied up next to our pickup.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 29, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> View attachment 11439



Bet his parents are proud of him....NOT!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2014)

View attachment 11526


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 5, 2014)

View attachment 11557


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 5, 2014)

* 
One woman milking 700 goats per hour.  (Wonder how you would ever remember all their names. )
*
[video=youtube;Bda12r1zOpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bda12r1zOpg&feature=related [/video]

*Part 2*:  Leaving the Parlor


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 5, 2014)

NancyNGA said:


> * One woman milking 700 goats per hour.  (Wonder how you would ever remember all their names. )*



Well....you can rule out "Facial Recognition"!


----------



## jujube (Dec 6, 2014)

You are udderly correct, Jim.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 6, 2014)

If it weren't for them I wouldn't have my favorite cheese.....Swiss.  Bless all those big tittied Nannies.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 10, 2014)

View attachment 11647


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 12, 2014)

War or no war, this freak needn't worry about doing any military time.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2014)

Kids playing, kick the can, under the streetlights and with Dad, in this case.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 7, 2015)

Anyone remember the ice cream Dixie cups with the coiiectable lids. They came with a little wooden spoon ot eat the ice cream.


----------



## jujube (Nov 7, 2015)

I _thought_ I saw an honest politician the other day.  My mistake.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 7, 2015)

LOL  Jujube


----------



## Pappy (Nov 7, 2015)

Found one, jujube. Almost.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2015)

Not that I am old enough to remember any of these things !  LOL!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 8, 2015)

jujube said:


> I _thought_ I saw an honest politician the other day.  My mistake.



One day it was so cold I saw a politician with his hands in his own pockets!!!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 8, 2015)

I remember the first one of these I bought at the State Street Mill in Utica, NY.


----------



## imp (Nov 8, 2015)

*A  Few More*








I was in the first car, Railway Express Agency freight car, big doors open and barred by nailed-on 2  X 6s.    6 September 1959.




The excursion ticket for above, saved by my Mother, found amongst her things after she died, 27 years later!


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 17, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> *
> One woman milking 700 goats per hour.  (Wonder how you would ever remember all their names. )
> *
> [video=youtube;Bda12r1zOpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bda12r1zOpg&feature=related [/video]
> ...


That's the best thing about goats ................... they don't care if you remember their name


----------

